# cost of living --Indian expats plz reply



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

Dear all

i'm a b.tech grad from jntu. i have completed my engineering in 2008 and worked in dubai for 2 years and in addition to that i've 3 yrs of exp in networking(with certification in microsoft)

now my query is regarding masters or PG diploma course. could anyone suggest me good institute or universities where i can enroll .and also please provide details about length of stay on study visa. i have checked immigration website but its not giving me clear info. unlike immi site of aus.

how is job market there(for part-time) is it easy to find .Ofcourse i do believe that it will be purely my efforts to find one.

whats average cost of living including 2 time meals with sharing bachelor accomodation. plz provide exact details (i've checked forum but everywhere its only a link to expense calculator)

kindly provide the link to know more about visas(study) and post study work if any.

regards.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

danadam38in said:


> Dear all
> 
> i'm a b.tech grad from jntu. i have completed my engineering in 2008 and worked in dubai for 2 years and in addition to that i've 3 yrs of exp in networking(with certification in microsoft)
> 
> ...


Can't advise on good institutes or universities, however I haven't ever heard that any of them are bad.
The study visa can only be obtained once the place on a qualifying study course has been offered.
The visa length will match the study period required for the course you have been offered a place.
Considering this period, you must then meet the other criteria as regards to your living expenses.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

danadam38in said:


> dear escapedtonz.
> 
> tnx for the reply. one last quesiton
> 
> ...


Unsure if you can switch from one type of post - study job search visa or post - study work visa to the other.
When here on any type of temporary work visa you cannot exceed the maximum duration that relates to "temporary". This period is fixed and is a maximum of 3 years or so I believe. 
To stay in excess of this period you would have to secure a visa that allows permanent stay prior to the temporary visa expiry.
Immigration will keep a firm track on the running period of your temporary status.
This does not include the period of study.


----------

